# (v2 now Live) The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template



## Go To 11 (Oct 25, 2022)

*CineSaga's Hollywood Scoring Stages series presents The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template*

The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template is now available to purchase at £79.









The Cinematic Studio Orchestra


Transform your Cinematic Studio Series libraries with the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment. Learn more here.




www.cinesaga.com





Crafted for the Cinematic Studio Series sample libraries, this is a pre-mixed, fully EQ’d orchestral template that adds a unique Hollywood Scoring Stage emulation to your Studio libraries, expanding their depth, width and tone.

We carefully matched iconic recordings from the likes of John Williams, Alan Silvestri and Hans Zimmer at Sony’s MGM Stage in California, London's Abbey Road and Air Studios and Berlin's Teldex Studio, and used sample libraries recorded in those spaces to craft the early reflections and tail that make up our bespoke Hollywood Scoring Stages sound.

What you get is the sum of those iconic spaces added to the naturally drier Cinematic Studio Series libraries. Tight, focused attack with the best legatos in show, on top of a creamy bed of reverb bloom.

Instant magic.

New v2 Mix:



To Note:

Releasing on Logic Pro with other Cubase and other DAWs to follow suit
The promo trailer above includes percussion, harp, a choir and an organ to create as full and lush a demo as possible. The template does not include those elements and is restricted to the Cinematic Studio Series instruments: Strings, Solo Strings, Woodwinds, Brass. It will include percussion as a free update after the release of Cinematic Studio Percussion.
Requires:

FabFilter Pro-Q3
LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven (Standard or Pro)
One or more of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries: Strings, Solo Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, Piano
Bonus, but not required plugin:

Gullfoss

Happy composing!
Oliver


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 25, 2022)

but i hear percussion.... there is no percussion available in the series  (at the moment)
From 18 seconds in to around 30 seconds, it sounds the brass sounds very odd (squashed like)


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 25, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> but i hear percussion.... there is no percussion available in the series  (at the moment)
> From 18 seconds in to around 30 seconds, it sounds the brass sounds very odd (squashed like)


When Cinematic Studio Percussion comes out it'll be updated and included in the template for free. For now I had to use a handful of other libraries to get the job done. As for the brass in that section, that's two trumpets and a muted trumpet taking over the melody from the horns. I quite liked that semi-muted texture for that section. Felt jazzy! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 25, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Available soon at CineSaga.com...


I'm seeing anamorphic lens lessons here. Is that also yours?


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 25, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm seeing anamorphic lens lessons here. Is that also yours?


Yes that’s my first product I released two years ago. A full course teaching cinematographers how to build a set of affordable anamorphic lenses.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi @Go To 11 

This is very Interesting. I look forward to know more about it, and have it released for my DAW (S1Pro 6) 

I also hope you are not setting up a complicated bussing system for the mix. 

I purchased another product similar to this one, but do not use it, it had too many plugins used in the template. Especially EQs. Now that i.e. CSS 1.7 has two spot mics, and we can get a clearer, and brighter sound from the strings. I'm hoping that similar treatments will be done to the CSB, and CSW, plus the new low-latency mode, and Marcato Legato runs mode are super cool. 

I use Studio One Pro 6 (Windows 10), hopefully when you will have this template available for my DAW, and it would be a simple matter of just loading your template, and using it without any additional tweaks required to make it work properly. 

It would be nice to see CSP released this year, to complete the Cinematic Studio Orchestra. But that could also not happen until next year. 

Also curious about the price of this template. I will keep a watch on this thread. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11
> 
> This is very Interesting. I look forward to know more about it, and have it released for my DAW (S1Pro 6)
> 
> ...


Great to hear your thoughts. I think you’ll love the bussing. It’s incredibly transparent. I have outlined it in a walkthrough video, coming soon. I’ll drop you a line here when the walkthrough video is out. Thanks!


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 26, 2022)

Another S1v6 user here. I echo Musiksculp's thoughts on the bussing, but more importantly is the tonal balance. The other product sounded bright and shrill to my ears.

Also concerned about the percussion. If you had to use a 'handful' of other libraries then that might be problematic (expensive) for users, especially when it might just be temporary.


----------



## jooba (Oct 26, 2022)

Interesting ! Price ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 26, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Another S1v6 user here. I echo Musiksculp's thoughts on the bussing, but more importantly is the tonal balance. The other product sounded bright and shrill to my ears.
> 
> Also concerned about the percussion. If you had to use a 'handful' of other libraries then that might be problematic (expensive) for users, especially when it might just be temporary.


Hey @madfloyd, In addition to the demo above, there will be audio examples on the sales page with isolated instrument before/ after the template processing. Same MIDI of course for each.

I've just updated the description above to clarify regarding the percussion:


> The promo trailer above includes percussion, harp, a choir and an organ to create as full and lush a demo as possible. The template does not include those elements and is restricted to the Cinematic Studio Series instruments: Strings, Solo Strings, Woodwinds, Brass. It will include percussion as a free update after the release of Cinematic Studio Percussion.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 26, 2022)

jooba said:


> Interesting ! Price ?


Thanks! Price will be revealed on launch, with a 40% off for the first two weeks.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi @Go To 11

Two Questions for you.

Q1. Are you using CSSS as first chairs, to add more definition, clarity, and focus to the String Sections in the template ?

Q2. Any projection as to when the Studio One Pro 6 Template will be available ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## axb312 (Oct 27, 2022)

imho, I don't think the demo is programmed well enough to show off the template.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 27, 2022)

How is this different then Project Colossal? I mean....that template seems to go all out.





Project colossal - css template


Hi everyone! I've been busy with an ambitious template called Project Colossal. Its designed to work with the Cinematic Studio Series. It delivers a clear, transparant orchestral sound. This results in an even better and realistic balance while programming your music. Something very valuable to...




vi-control.net





I do see that you require less plug ins needing to be purchased.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11
> 
> Two Questions for you.
> 
> ...


I’m the demo posted above yes I’ve copied the MIDI data onto CSSS to add more detail. Works great and doesn’t require any extra tweaking it seems. It’s like a detail slider you can toggle on/off.
On release I’ll have a poll for people to vote for their DAW of choice and I’ll take it from there in order of most popular first. Can’t say exact timelines yet until I see what people are after. I’m also considering a manual install version of the template. The routing is so simple you could probably do it in 30 minutes and be up and running, but I don’t yet know if that interests people vs having it open with a click…


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

axb312 said:


> imho, I don't think the demo is programmed well enough to show off the template.


On the sales page there are a nice handful of exposed examples for you to listen to. I’ll drop you a note when it’s live!


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> How is this different then Project Colossal? I mean....that template seems to go all out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question. In my opinion this sounds better, first and foremost, but also it achieves all that with just two plugins. Overall the routing is incredibly transparent and easy to understand which has been a frustration of other PC users I’ve spoken to, and also the Hollywood Scoring Stages template itself is much cheaper, not mentioning all the plugins you don’t need to buy as extras. So in all those senses it’s quite different from Project Colossal.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi @Go To 11 ,

If it is possible to make some instructional videos for each DAW so that there is no confusion as how to go about installing, and using your Template. I think this would be super helpful if you can do it. It's very easy to over look something, and get bad/odd resulting sounds from a template made by someone else, so a video to make sure it's setup correctly would be fantastic. 

The Video can be a private (unlisted video link) that you can email to your customers. 

Just wanted to bring this to your attention. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11 ,
> 
> If it is possible to make some instructional videos for each DAW so that there is no confusion as how to go about installing, and using your Template. I think this would be super helpful if you can do it. It's very easy to over look something, and get bad/odd resulting sounds from a template made by someone else, so a video to make sure it's setup correctly would be fantastic.
> 
> ...


That’s a great idea, thanks. In the mean time if you wanted to check out some audio examples and find out more about the philosophy, the website page is now live. Orders will be ready Monday.  https://www.cinesaga.com/hss-the-cinematic-studio-orchestra


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> That’s a great idea, thanks. In the mean time if you wanted to check out some audio examples and find out more about the philosophy, the website page is now live. Orders will be ready Monday.  https://www.cinesaga.com/hss-the-cinematic-studio-orchestra


Thanks  That's Awesome !


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 28, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> but also it achieves all that with just two plugins.


True, PC requires $1430 U.S. in plugins to get the exact same sound. If you can do the same thing on much less....I'll be watching this......


Go To 11 said:


> Overall the routing is incredibly transparent and easy to understand which has been a frustration of other PC users I’ve spoken to,


Yes please.....keep it simple.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> True, PC requires $1430 U.S. in plugins to get the exact same sound. If you can do the same thing on much less....I'll be watching this......
> 
> Yes please.....keep it simple.


Would love your thoughts on some of the audio A/B snippets I’ve just posted on the sales page! https://www.cinesaga.com/hss-the-cinematic-studio-orchestra


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 28, 2022)

If you’re able to offer the presets for each instance of each plugin along with the aforementioned instructions to set up, this will benefit your initial sales as it will allow buyers to set it up in their own DAW. 

Project Colossal offers this as well. What percussion are you using with this right now and how is the setup approached for it?


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 28, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Would love your thoughts on some of the audio A/B snippets I’ve just posted on the sales page! https://www.cinesaga.com/hss-the-cinematic-studio-orchestra


Really noticed it on the Con Sord. Well done.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 28, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> How is this different then Project Colossal? I mean....that template seems to go all out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go To 11 said:


> Good question. In my opinion this sounds better, first and foremost, but also it achieves all that with just two plugins. Overall the routing is incredibly transparent and easy to understand which has been a frustration of other PC users I’ve spoken to, and also the Hollywood Scoring Stages template itself is much cheaper, not mentioning all the plugins you don’t need to buy as extras. So in all those senses it’s quite different from Project Colossal.


It wouldn't be difficult to surpass the sound quality of Project Colossal.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Really noticed it on the Con Sord. Well done.


What did you notice on the Con Sord ? The improved sonic character using the CSO template ? or .. ?


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What did you notice on the Con Sord ? The improved sonic character using the CSO template ? or .. ?


Just the way his setup worked for the sound.......It was really nice.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 28, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> It wouldn't be difficult to surpass the sound quality of Project Colossal.


Sounds like this is something you own or used and are not impressed with. Elaborate?


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 28, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Sounds like this is something you own or used and are not impressed with. Elaborate?


Yes, I bought it along with all the EQs etc. I found it way too bright and anemic sounding. Maybe that's what's considered a 'cinematic' sound but I didn't like it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

@Go To 11 ,

Q. Would you describe the sound of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries as more 'Symphonic' Sounding when used in your CSO Template ? i.e. compared to a more 'Cinematic' , smaller size orchestra when these libraries are used directly in the DAW without any of the additional treatments that the CSO Template adds to these libraries ? 

Thanks.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 28, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> On the sales page there are a nice handful of exposed examples for you to listen to. I’ll drop you a note when it’s live!


Heard the examples on the website..I think more complete tracks are needed please. Is there a percussion library in the template to begin with?

Could be worth trying at 29 GBP (0.6*49).


----------



## Kaih (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes, this seems interesting. Been putting off purchasing the other product for months because of the additional plugins I do not own atm. With plugs used in this template already in my toolbox definitely looks like a promising buy.
I would like to hear more of full orchestra samples thou, full arrangements with whole pieces to get the exact idea of the soundscape the template is capable of.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 28, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> If you’re able to offer the presets for each instance of each plugin along with the aforementioned instructions to set up, this will benefit your initial sales as it will allow buyers to set it up in their own DAW.
> 
> Project Colossal offers this as well. What percussion are you using with this right now and how is the setup approached for it?


I’ll look into that next week once it goes live, thanks!

As for percussion, there isn’t anything I’m formally including in the template at the moment, so that users aren’t forced to buy a percussion library to make the template work. When Cinematic Studio Percussion comes out it’ll be included as a free update to complete The Cinematic Studio Orchestra.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Really noticed it on the Con Sord. Well done.


Thanks @Robert_G!


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @Go To 11 ,
> 
> Q. Would you describe the sound of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries as more 'Symphonic' Sounding when used in your CSO Template ? i.e. compared to a more 'Cinematic' , smaller size orchestra when these libraries are used directly in the DAW without any of the additional treatments that the CSO Template adds to these libraries ?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say yes to a degree, in that the virtual room itself has gotten bigger, so there’s more space for the players to reverberate now. What I love about the cinematic studio libraries, in particular the strings, is the more humble section size that allows the detail to shine through. With the new v1.7 Mix for the strings, this detail is especially prominent. 

Coupled with the Hollywood Scoring Stages process, this is an ideal combo for me personally. Bite, but also depth. 

The number of strings players again for reference is:
10: 1st violins
7: 2nd violins
7: violas
6: cellos
5: basses


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Heard the examples on the website..I think more complete tracks are needed please. Is there a percussion library in the template to begin with?
> 
> Could be worth trying at 29 GBP (0.6*49).


I’m going to upload the stems from the 1 minute trailer which should give you a really good sense of what each individual section now sounds like with the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment applied.

No percussion formally included at the moment. I’m waiting for the Cinematic Studio Series Percussion and then it’ll be included as a free update.

The regular price will be £79, with the current intro sale price being £49.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 29, 2022)

Is it on Kontakt 7?


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

Kaih said:


> Yes, this seems interesting. Been putting off purchasing the other product for months because of the additional plugins I do not own atm. With plugs used in this template already in my toolbox definitely looks like a promising buy.
> I would like to hear more of full orchestra samples thou, full arrangements with whole pieces to get the exact idea of the soundscape the template is capa





Saxer said:


> Is it on Kontakt 7?


No sir! Kontakt 6, the modest Kontakt with no number.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> I’m going to upload the stems from the 1 minute trailer which should give you a really good sense of what each individual section now sounds like with the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment applied.
> 
> No percussion formally included at the moment. I’m waiting for the Cinematic Studio Series Percussion and then it’ll be included as a free update.
> 
> The regular price will be £79, with the current intro sale price being £49.


I think more complete tracks are needed please, to get a cohesive sense of what this sounds like as an orchestra....


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

axb312 said:


> I think more complete tracks are needed please, to get a cohesive sense of what this sounds like as an orchestra....


Sure thing! I’ll put something together next week.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> No sir! Kontakt 6, the modest Kontakt with no number.


Why is that, just so people don't need to upgrade Kontakt or is there another reason?


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Why is that, just so people don't need to upgrade Kontakt or is there another reason?


I’m not sure actually, I just find it amusing they went Kontakt 5, Kontakt, Kontakt 7…


----------



## Kaih (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> I’m going to upload the stems from the 1 minute trailer which should give you a really good sense of what each individual section now sounds like with the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment applied.


More diverse examples of the template in action is needed to demonstrate it. More songs that play wholly through a song. Don't really need quick comparison files how it sounds compared to others, but few different kind of songs so we can hear the relations between the instruments in the mix, how they sit in the room, pannings, the reverbs times, eq'ing on so on.
Whole demo songs are needed. 
If you do not have any done by yourself, you might want to for example, ask few people to make some of their songs to play through the template. I would see this as mandatory for people to decide if they wanted it or not. Soloing one intrument and comparing it to something is all good, but the whole mix and sound needs to be heard more than just the trailer.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

Kaih said:


> More diverse examples of the template in action is needed to demonstrate it. More songs that play wholly through a song. Don't really need quick comparison files how it sounds compared to others, but few different kind of songs so we can hear the relations between the instruments in the mix, how they sit in the room, pannings, the reverbs times, eq'ing on so on.
> Whole demo songs are needed.
> If you do not have any done by yourself, you might want to for example, ask few people to make some of their songs to play through the template. I would see this as mandatory for people to decide if they wanted it or not. Soloing one intrument and comparing it to something is all good, but the whole mix and sound needs to be heard more than just the trailer.


Thanks for the thoughts! Makes total sense.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 29, 2022)

This sounds interesting and very promising:

If those full Demo's do become avail. I think it would be nice to see a summary as to exactly what is going on in that template whether a video overlay or in text description. Like how many instances of the Reverb/EQ used list of instruments as it plays through; the amount of RAM it is using etc. This will allow me as a beginner to have a rough ballpark of what is achievable with CSS series and this template and what to consider for making this work on a laptop etc.

Ok I am a *beginner*, and this might be a silly question. So far with DEMOS I heard I like Seventh Heaven Reverb however I prefer Cinematic Rooms on Demos I have heard. More my taste. However, this is subjective.

*Questions:*

1. If your template excludes certain things like percussion and other instruments, or I want to add Cinematic Rooms on one channel can I just add another track and insert a different library, plug ins one desires into this template? Trying to understand how the limitations of not including certain plug ins will allow me or disallow me from adding it in. Hope this makes sense.

2. I don't own Kontak yet. So, when I purchase Kontak, I want to get the latest version. Are you saying I am out of luck? I would think this would be compatible with communication to something like Kontakt 5.x and later etc.

3. In your Q&A you mention Articulation Settings, Expression Maps, Articulation Maps or Sound Variations will come later. I take this could be a month or year or 3 years or more. When would you suspect this could be avail let say if you were to have it for your default template first for Logic?

If that comes later, how do you see the update handled? Will it impact the existing template at all? So let say you have a nice orchestral piece everything lined up and then you come out with free updates. Will it impact the template where you lose settings etc?

I am currently looking at Symphonic Libraries but would be so interested to hear this in full context.

You sound very innovative and for a newbie like me that wants something sounding great in a mix without fiddling with balancing sound too much, it will be very much welcome thing to have plus the fact you only have to purchase 2 major plugins etc. Good luck and all the best. I hope it works out great.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 29, 2022)

PC made a lot of promises - other library updates, more videos explaining the approach / philosophy, etc. None have been delivered on - always an excuse of "have other things going on". Why create a commercial product if you can't support the promises you've made?

Another failure of PC IMO is the inability to easily import it into your own existing template. I want to be able to quickly add all the settings into my master template. But I had to go save all the EQ presets, reverb settings, etc. And then the routing made it a nightmare to try to import into another template, so I gave up. Hopefully this is easier for that.

The one thing that PC has done though is ensuring it is available cross-DAW. This has to be on Logic and Cubase at least at the start. Those are by far the two most popular DAWs for composers (and owners of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries I imagine). Also, I read on the site that there's no one track per instrument + articulation set version? That's a fail out of the gate as well IMO since many of us prefer to work that way.

It would also be nice to have a demo project included so we can see any programming / fine tuning you've done to maximize the potential of the template.

I would suggest you ensure you launch out of the gate with a strong product (and push back the launch date if required). There's already a very similar competitor that's more accessible otherwise.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 29, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The one thing that PC has done though is ensuring it is available cross-DAW. This has to be on Logic and Cubase at least at the start. Those are by far the two most popular DAWs for composers (and owners of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries I imagine).


I agree. Cubase must be included at launch otherwise the launch will be pretty meh


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

@Robert_G @ALittleNightMusic Dont worry Cubase is next up! But, no need to make Logic users wait seeing as it was built on that first. Art Sets will be added at some point soon. As for single instances - it very much removes all the simplicity of the template and would make it significantly harder to integrate into other templates. I looked at the maths and you go from 30 or so to about 800 instances of Kontakt. If it’s much asked for I will think about it but it also increases the time to map this to other DAWs by a large amount. Again, totally open to it if enough people are asking for it. Let’s see how it goes after this first week or so! Appreciate the thoughts, thank you.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 29, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> This sounds interesting and very promising:
> 
> If those full Demo's do become avail. I think it would be nice to see a summary as to exactly what is going on in that template whether a video overlay or in text description. Like how many instances of the Reverb/EQ used list of instruments as it plays through; the amount of RAM it is using etc. This will allow me as a beginner to have a rough ballpark of what is achievable with CSS series and this template and what to consider for making this work on a laptop etc.
> 
> ...


Very good questions!

1. This template uses Seventh Heaven but yes you can always add any extra instruments into the template and use Cinematic Rooms on them. No restrictions on adding your favourite libraries to this template. Unless your DAW has an instrument limitation like certain Cubase versions, but on Logic no problem there.

2. I believe Kontakt is able to read backwards yes so should be fine.

3. Art Maps for Logic should be out within a month. And it would take about 5 mins to install them. On an existing piece you would have to delete the key switches and select the notes and choose their relevant articulation which might take 30 mins for an average to busy composition I guess. If it’s a finished piece though, no need to go through that. I’d always suggest not updating anything mid-composition though just for sanity.

There will be future updates to the template for the new mixes for brass and solo strings that are coming, and again it’s always best not to update a library or template in the middle of a project.

Thanks for taking a look and I hope this works for your needs!

Oliver


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Very good questions!
> 
> 1. This template uses Seventh Heaven but yes you can always add any extra instruments into the template and use Cinematic Rooms on them. No restrictions on adding your favourite libraries to this template. Unless your DAW has an instrument limitation like certain Cubase versions, but on Logic no problem there.
> 
> ...


Thank you! All the best on this new endeveor.


----------



## gohrev (Oct 29, 2022)

I like the trailer, and I like your upbeat response to the inquiries here. Should this ever come to Cubase, I'll be keen to give it a spin — until then, I will be equally keen to simply watch and learn from your (future) walkthroughs. Wishing you the very best of luck and many satisfied customers!


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> 2. I believe Kontakt is able to read backwards yes so should be fine.


I could be wrong here, but given that Kontakt 7 is a differently named VST, I don't think it will just 'work'. I imagine that a user of K7 (who doesn't own K6) will have to manually replace the plugin in every instance... and I fear that would mean then manually loading up the sample library and patch.

Hopefully I'm wrong and someone can confirm as much?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 29, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> @Robert_G @ALittleNightMusic Dont worry Cubase is next up! But, no need to make Logic users wait seeing as it was built on that first. Art Sets will be added at some point soon. As for single instances - it very much removes all the simplicity of the template and would make it significantly harder to integrate into other templates. I looked at the maths and you go from 30 or so to about 800 instances of Kontakt. If it’s much asked for I will think about it but it also increases the time to map this to other DAWs by a large amount. Again, totally open to it if enough people are asking for it. Let’s see how it goes after this first week or so! Appreciate the thoughts, thank you.


Not sure what you mean by single instances, but I meant having a single track per *instrument* (not articulation). So one track for violin 1, one for violin 2, etc. That's where you really need Articulation Sets (vs. trying to input key switches). I'm assuming though that existing Articulation Sets many of us have (for example, through Babylonwaves) should work fine, so shipping with Art Sets is less of a concern then.


----------



## emasters (Oct 29, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Hopefully I'm wrong and someone can confirm as much?


You're right -- since NI has a different plugin name for each version, if the template is designed to work with Kontakt 6 (which has the plugin named "Kontakt"), then a K7 user (like myself) or K5 user, won't have that plugin on their system). One thought would be to include in the template, groups of K5, K6 and K7 tracks. The user decides which Kontakt group tracks to keep and which Kontakt group tracks to delete. That would simplify the matrix of template versions to maintain. The alternative being separate templates for each version of Kontakt - which could become complicated to maintain with features and fixes, across multiple DAWs. Interesting aspect of this product to consider...


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Oct 29, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Another failure of PC IMO is the inability to easily import it into your own existing template. I want to be able to quickly add all the settings into my master template. But I had to go save all the EQ presets, reverb settings, etc. And then the routing made it a nightmare to try to import into another template, so I gave up. Hopefully this is easier for that.
> 
> The one thing that PC has done though is ensuring it is available cross-DAW. This has to be on Logic and Cubase at least at the start. Those are by far the two most popular DAWs for composers (and owners of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries I imagine). Also, I read on the site that there's no one track per instrument + articulation set version? That's a fail out of the gate as well IMO since many of us prefer to work that way.


Hey, I’m clearly biased, having been the person behind the Logic port of Project Colossal, but I want to clarify some misinformation here:

1. First of all, there absolutely IS an articulation set version for Logic, and I believe and expression map version for Cubase. I spent a lot of time making sure these were consistent and allowed MIDI regions to be copy/pasted across tracks, something that - for instance - Babylon Waves doesn’t support (I own Art Conductor and can confirm it doesn’t work).

2. Presets for every plugin are available in the PC purchase. Additionally, while I can’t speak for Cubase, you can absolutely import just the parts you need in Logic by importing the PC template project.



https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/import-data-and-settings-from-other-projects-lgcpce085447/mac



3. When I originally approached Rico about porting PC to Logic, I asked if he wanted to consider a version using only native plugins. While we decided not to pursue this, due to the complexity of what many of the plugins contribute, it’s worth noting that the PC Facebook group is, or was (not on social media), a very active group with users sharing their own tracks and modifications of the template with other users. I, for one, modified PC so I can write without it and then import raw WAV files of each instrument and mic position into an audio-only version of the template. Saves on resources and fits my workflow better.

Edit: forgot a point, because it wasn’t in your message but elsewhere in this thread. As for routing in the Logic version, things SHOULD be super straightforward and transparent. Everything is designed to be on the surface, but you can toggle visibility with the group hide function in Logic, which is set up for you by default. Might not work when importing sections though. 

All of this is absolutely NOT to denigrate the product in this thread, nor any other template, nor any other attempt to modify the sound of the CS series, but I do feel it important that people don’t spread the wrong idea about what the PC template IS and ISN’T. Cheers!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 29, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Hey, I’m clearly biased, having been the person behind the Logic port of Project Colossal, but I want to clarify some misinformation here:
> 
> 1. First of all, there absolutely IS an articulation set version for Logic, and I believe and expression map version for Cubase. I spent a lot of time making sure these were consistent and allowed MIDI regions to be copy/pasted across tracks, something that - for instance - Babylon Waves doesn’t support (I own Art Conductor and can confirm it doesn’t work).
> 
> ...


My point about articulation sets was not about PC but about this product (it doesn’t include them yet). I know PC includes them.

In terms of ease of importing into existing templates, we’ll just have to disagree there.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Oct 29, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> My point about articulation sets was not about PC but about this product (it doesn’t include them yet). I know PC includes them.
> 
> In terms of ease of importing into existing templates, we’ll just have to disagree there.


And absolutely fine to disagree, but if you happen to use Logic, I’m more than happy to help you, or anyone, figure out the best way to use PC for them. Many people find saved channel strips easier than importing projects, which is heckin’ easy to do in Logic as well. Point being that most DAWs have solutions for workflow problems that users aren’t aware of.


----------



## Kony (Oct 29, 2022)

Just a reminder that this is a Commercial Announcements thread


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Oct 29, 2022)

Yeah, we need a more clear banner available on this site for these sub forums. I know it’s been requested, and it’s a shame it hasn’t been implemented.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 31, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> I could be wrong here, but given that Kontakt 7 is a differently named VST, I don't think it will just 'work'. I imagine that a user of K7 (who doesn't own K6) will have to manually replace the plugin in every instance... and I fear that would mean then manually loading up the sample library and patch.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong and someone can confirm as much?


Ah yes, you're absolutely right. It will need to be re-built for Kontakt 7. I'll add that to the to-do list and make it clear on the website that it's Kontakt 6 for now. This is where the idea of calling all the Kontakt versions 'Kontakt' was a great idea with 6, and why it's not ideal that we're now back to 'Kontakt 7', but anyway. It will be done! 

@STMICHAELS hold off for now on purchasing the template (if you were considering it). I'll have to buy and rebuild it for Kontakt 7 ASAP.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 31, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Not sure what you mean by single instances, but I meant having a single track per *instrument* (not articulation). So one track for violin 1, one for violin 2, etc. That's where you really need Articulation Sets (vs. trying to input key switches). I'm assuming though that existing Articulation Sets many of us have (for example, through Babylonwaves) should work fine, so shipping with Art Sets is less of a concern then.


Thanks for clarifying. Yes art sets are handy. I also use the Babylonwaves set. My guess was that most people like yourself already own them if they use the libraries that way, but it's something I'd like to design and offer as a future update. Again, for someone like yourself who has the art set, I wanted to get the template out there as soon as I could!


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 31, 2022)

emasters said:


> You're right -- since NI has a different plugin name for each version, if the template is designed to work with Kontakt 6 (which has the plugin named "Kontakt"), then a K7 user (like myself) or K5 user, won't have that plugin on their system). One thought would be to include in the template, groups of K5, K6 and K7 tracks. The user decides which Kontakt group tracks to keep and which Kontakt group tracks to delete. That would simplify the matrix of template versions to maintain. The alternative being separate templates for each version of Kontakt - which could become complicated to maintain with features and fixes, across multiple DAWs. Interesting aspect of this product to consider...


Ha yes Ed, the matrix is truly the way to think about all the possible permutations. There are currently 4 versions of the template, for both Komplete Kontrol and Kontakt users, and Seventh Heaven Standard and Professional users. A version for Kontakt 7 would make it 8 versions. And with/ without Art Sets will bring the total to 16 versions. Thankfully all instruments load purged by default, so I should be able to keep a single master version without any big RAM issues.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 31, 2022)

"The Cinematic Studio Orchestra... Launching Soon"

Not shure if somebody has mentioned it yet.
But I strongly feel you should probably think about changing the title of the topic & name of the template. 
It is misleading and might sound like it is a direct product from the cinematic studio series developer.

For example: "CineSaga: Cinematic Studio Orchestra Template"
Who is "Hollywood Scoring Stages"? Are you in any way connected with: https://www.hollywoodscoring.com/ ?

Other templates have an alias for this reason. With all the abbreviations out there, names are better if they are self explanatory. Or they are confusing.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 31, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> "The Cinematic Studio Orchestra... Launching Soon"
> 
> Not shure if somebody has mentioned it yet.
> But I strongly feel you should probably think about changing the title of the topic & name of the template.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write!

The company is called CineSaga. There are other products on there for cinematographers, with something in the works for editors, so the brand name covers all the departments. 

This new series of templates for composers is called Hollywood Scoring Stages, where the whole goal is to give drier sounding libraries a depth and width akin to a Hollywood Scoring Stage. No relation to any other similarly named product. There's a lot of similar keywords out there with me being CineSaga, Cinematic Studio Series, Cinesamples, Hollywood Scoring, Cinematic Rooms reverb and so on so I appreciate it can get a bit confusing.

This first product under the Hollywood Scoring Stages banner is The Cinematic Studio Orchestra. The next will be Berlin Solo Woodwinds.

I appreciate as the product is new around here that's three different new names to make sense of, but it should make more sense once other products are released.

I hadn't considered that it could look like a dev original, so I'll add template to the VI-C title post, thanks for the idea!

Oliver


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> The next will be Berlin Solo Woodwinds.


Exciting !


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 1, 2022)

The new Cinematic Studio Orchestra template from CineSaga's Hollywood Scoring Stages series, is now available to purchase at a reduced launch price of £49, for the first two weeks only.









The Cinematic Studio Orchestra


Transform your Cinematic Studio Series libraries with the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment. Learn more here.




www.cinesaga.com





Happy composing!
Oliver


----------



## rudi (Nov 1, 2022)

It looks (and sounds good). I don't have Logic, instead I use Cubase Pro 9.5, Studio One 5, or REAPER.

1) If I still go ahead and purchase the Logic template to take advantage of the launch price, will I be able to use the other DAW template(s) when they become available?

2) Will the other DAW template(s) be compatible with versions earlier than the latest ones, as I wouldn't want to have to buy an upgrade to Cubase Pro 12 for instance?

3) I don't use Facebook as I personally don't agree with their business / privacy practices, would I miss anything crucial?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi @Go To 11 ,

I will surely purchase CSO during the discount period. Provided :

1. More demos are posted showing full orchestral mixes of the template. (Not just one, but several, in different musical styles). 

2. A Studio One Pro 6 / Windows 10 Template will be made soon. Hopefully during Nov. , otherwise the CSO template has no value for me. I don't use Logic Pro, or Mac OS. 

3. The Plugins that the template uses, i.e. EQ, REV, Gulfoss will load with the proper presets you designed for the template when I first load the CSO template in my DAW, I don't need to tinker around with any thing (Correct ?)

That's it. If all these get a ✔ from you, and I like what I hear in the CSO demos, I'm all good to go ahead and purchase during the discount period. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Kaih (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11 ,
> 
> I will surely purchase CSO during the discount period. Provided :
> 
> ...


Kinda the same here, although I do use Logic. Only thing I'm missing at the moment is the full demo mixes.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 1, 2022)

rudi said:


> It looks (and sounds good). I don't have Logic, instead I use Cubase Pro 9.5, Studio One 5, or REAPER.
> 
> 1) If I still go ahead and purchase the Logic template to take advantage of the launch price, will I be able to use the other DAW template(s) when they become available?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interest!

1. If I was you I would probably wait until the template is officially ported over to one of your DAWs. It'll definitely come to Cubase next, and when it does, it will have its own sale duration. It would be unfair to hold a sale for Logic that lasts two weeks but not have the same sale for a Cubase or Studio One user.

2. You raise a really interesting question. For Logic this was simple as all updates are free, so there's no reason someone wouldn't have the latest version. I recently purchased Cubase Artist 12 myself in their 40% off sale, knowing the template would likely port to Cubase second. I've just done some reading online and it looks like Cubase isn't compatible backwards, meaning that yes you would need Cubase 12 to open this. The good news is that this is going to be built with Artist 12 and not Pro 12. Regarding Studio One, just looking at your specs, Studio One 5 is only 2 years old, whereas Cubase 9.5 is 5 years old. So, it would make sense to build this for Studio One 5 and 6, to make sure its compatible going back at least two years. Thanks for the thoughts on this, could be helpful to other Studio 5 users too.

3. The Facebook group will be there to troubleshoot and share demos with other template users, but it won't change your writing process, and I'm always an email away for any troubleshooting. It's just easier in the group if someone else has had that same issue too and I'd like to create a community of people sharing their work with this template.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11 ,
> 
> I will surely purchase CSO during the discount period. Provided :
> 
> ...


Hey!

1. We have a beautiful new demo coming soon from a fellow composer. I'm very excited to share it!

2. I would wait to purchase until the template is officially supported on Studio One. I wouldn't want you to be disappointed if it didn't come out in November. Cubase is the next stop, and I'm now sure that Studio One will be the third DAW to port to, but I don't have a date yet. Anyway, there will be a two week intro sale for each DAW of course, so no rush. It would be totally unfair any other way!

3. Yes the template is designed to be plug-and-play. As long as you have the required plugins, it will open all set to go. And with the purged articulations by default, I can open my Logic template and start composing in less than 3 seconds, which I adore. As you asked, is there anything I should be aware of with Studio One that would cause this not to be the case? It recalls previous sessions with all the settings intact, I presume?

Oliver


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 1, 2022)

Kaih said:


> Kinda the same here, although I do use Logic. Only thing I'm missing at the moment is the full demo mixes.


New demo coming soon! It sounds stunning. Very excited to share.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 1. We have a beautiful new demo coming soon from a fellow composer. I'm very excited to share it!
> 
> ...


Hi @Go To 11

Thank You so much for your detailed reply.

I'm getting more excited about CSO, I will wait to hear the demos, and for the Studio One Pro template to be released.

😎 👍🏻

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11
> 
> Thank You so much for your detailed reply.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Can't wait for you to get your hands on it. Thanks!


----------



## rudi (Nov 2, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> 1. If I was you I would probably wait until the template is officially ported over to one of your DAWs. It'll definitely come to Cubase next, and when it does, it will have its own sale duration. It would be unfair to hold a sale for Logic that lasts two weeks but not have the same sale for a Cubase or Studio One user.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your extensive and clear reply. I will hold on until the Cubase version of the template is released, and update my version of Cubase Pro.
Looking forward to it and the new demo too!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 2, 2022)

rudi said:


> Thank you for your extensive and clear reply. I will hold onto the Cubase version of the template is released, and update my version of Cubase Pro.
> Looking forward to it and the new demo too!


Thanks so much! Cubase will be up next so that’s great to hear.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 2, 2022)

How much RAM does the entire template take?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2022)

ridgero said:


> How much RAM does the entire template take?


Good question! I just opened up the template in Logic for you.

All the instruments except the Sketch Piano load in disabled and fully purged. Just opening the template is 771.18MB (according to Activity Monitor on Mac). Each time you enable an instrument patch it uses about 500MB.

There are 2 piano patches, 13 woodwind patches, 9 brass patches, 6 strings and 5 solo strings patches (including the ensemble patches). Activating all of those patches, which wakes up all the instances of Pro-Q3, Seventh Heaven and Gullfoss takes the RAM total to 12.93GB.

Note that this is still with all articulations inside those patches fully purged by default. Users can either have the patches load only the notes they play (very handy to keep the RAM down), or fully load the instruments themselves. I did it this way because for instance the Strings Ensemble patch fully loaded is a whopping 6.74GB on its own. Hope this helps!

Oliver


----------



## axb312 (Nov 3, 2022)

Don't forget Reaper pls.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Don't forget Reaper pls.


Please make sure to cast a vote for your DAW here, if you haven't already. (This is the same form found on the website). https://zsc93nbhbck.typeform.com/to/RO3FOxf5


----------



## jooba (Nov 3, 2022)

Purchased 
The only plugin that i not already have is Gulfoss.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2022)

jooba said:


> Purchased
> The only plugin that i not already have is Gulfoss.


Thank you and welcome on board! Stay tuned though for a very special announcement about Gullfoss and CineSaga. You might not have to buy it after all...


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hey everyone!

I've just uploaded all the stems from the 60s trailer for the template.

Please enjoy listening to all the parts in isolation and really dive in to the Hollywood Scoring Stages treatment for The Cinematic Studio Orchestra:


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 3, 2022)

Under requirements. You say
One or more of css libraries
How can it work with only one library?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Under requirements. You say
> One or more of css libraries
> How can it work with only one library?


For example: someone owns strings and brass; they will find the depth and tone of those libraries transformed in the template. I wouldn't recommend buying it if you only owned the piano, but for those other sections it's like having a totally new library in terms of tone. The more sections you have the more cohesive the sound would be overall, but it works for any and all of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries really nicely.


----------



## Proximus (Nov 3, 2022)

Seems promising, waiting for the Studio One version.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 3, 2022)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but...Was your EQ'ing and processing done with CSS update 1.7 in mind? How has the updating of CSS affected the template, if at all? What about when the Brass gets its 1.7 update?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 4, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but...Was your EQ'ing and processing done with CSS update 1.7 in mind? How has the updating of CSS affected the template, if at all? What about when the Brass gets its 1.7 update?


It hasn’t been asked! Everything was done with CSS 1.7. It was the new mix mics that inspired me to finally put together a formal template I had been tweaking for ages. I liked the winds and brass but with 1.7 I was finally getting the bite and tone I was after from CSS. 

When the brass is updated (and I think Solo Strings are coming too) there will be a free update to the template too.

Oliver


----------



## Kaih (Nov 5, 2022)

jooba said:


> Purchased
> The only plugin that i not already have is Gulfoss.


A review maybe? User experience and remarks? What's the verdict, curious to know. Was it worth the buy? Would you buy it again? Do you recommend it? The sound? Etc.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm currently looking for a Cubase 12 user to help me build the Cinematic Studio Orchestra template in those DAWs.

Drop me a line at [email protected] if you are interested in helping. You will of course receive the template for free. You would need to be willing to update the template down the line too.

You must own:
All Cinematic Studio libraries
FabFilter ProQ-3
Seventh Heaven Std and Pro
Gullfoss

Thanks!
Oliver


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 7, 2022)

Congrats on the release, very exciting! I'm a happy Project Colossal user but also happy to see another solid effort to expertly mix CSS libraries together- and the overall room sound achieved with this template sounds great! 

Are there more demo tracks being posted soon? Would love to hear how different kinds of pieces sound with this template.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 7, 2022)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Congrats on the release, very exciting! I'm a happy Project Colossal user but also happy to see another solid effort to expertly mix CSS libraries together- and the overall room sound achieved with this template sounds great!
> 
> Are there more demo tracks being posted soon? Would love to hear how different kinds of pieces sound with this template.


Thanks Nathan! Really appreciate your thoughts. New demo track tomorrow; I think you'll love it!


----------



## jooba (Nov 7, 2022)

Kaih said:


> A review maybe? User experience and remarks? What's the verdict, curious to know. Was it worth the buy? Would you buy it again? Do you recommend it? The sound? Etc.


Hi Kaih, i have at the moment a lot off work. I give it a try next weekend.
I migrate also to a new mac and give it a fresh install.


----------



## Sebastien Baret (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I've got this CSO Template and all I can say is that I love it. The EQs made on each instrument are cleverly made, it's really nice, the whole ensemble is really smooth. The power of Seventh Heaven is also a big part of this sound !
I'm even currently using it on a project, orchestrating and mixing a TV show for a composer and even in surround mode it's really great (for the lucky owner of Seventh Heaven Professional). Of course you may need to tweak a little bit some EQs according to your taste and the kind of music you're doing, especially for cinema when you have dialogue in front of the music, but it's really nice to hear this nice Hollywood sound with the Cinematic Studio Series. Well done Oliver !
-SB


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 8, 2022)

Curious how you would describe the difference between the 'Hollywood sound' and the general sound of Cinematic Studio Series?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

@Go To 11 ,

I'm guessing you know that all of the Cinematic Studio Series Libraries, including CSS 1.7 will be updated (CSS to 1.7.1) 

So, your CSO Template will take these updates into consideration ? 

Looking forward to hear user feedback about their experience with CSO, and the release of the S1Pro 6 version. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## rudi (Nov 8, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> It hasn’t been asked! Everything was done with CSS 1.7. It was the new mix mics that inspired me to finally put together a formal template I had been tweaking for ages. I liked the winds and brass but with 1.7 I was finally getting the bite and tone I was after from CSS.
> 
> When the brass is updated (and I think Solo Strings are coming too) there will be a free update to the template too.
> 
> Oliver


@muziksculp Oliver posted this earlier in the thread


----------



## axb312 (Nov 8, 2022)

User demos pls


----------



## Sebastien Baret (Nov 8, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Curious how you would describe the difference between the 'Hollywood sound' and the general sound of Cinematic Studio Series?


I would say that it's mainly the room sound ! The sound of the Cinematic Studio Series is great, but combined all together it's missing some kind of room sound that you can find when you record an orchestra at Sony or Abbey Road. And since mainly all the big film scores we all know have been recorded in that kind of studio, that's what I call the "Hollywood Sound".
-SB


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 8, 2022)

Sebastien Baret said:


> I would say that it's mainly the room sound ! The sound of the Cinematic Studio Series is great, but combined all together it's missing some kind of room sound that you can find when you record an orchestra at Sony or Abbey Road. And since mainly all the big film scores we all know have been recorded in that kind of studio, that's what I call the "Hollywood Sound".
> -SB


Thanks!


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 8, 2022)

Does this rely on keyswitches? If so, is there a way to clone instances without messing up the routing?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 8, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Does this rely on keyswitches? If so, is there a way to clone instances without messing up the routing?


Keyswitches or Art Sets if you own them already from someone like Babylon Waves. Simply duplicating an instrument is all you need to do. Routing stays the same as it’s very simply done. In a good way!


----------



## Kaih (Nov 10, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Thanks Nathan! Really appreciate your thoughts. New demo track tomorrow; I think you'll love it!


Where can this demo track be found?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm thrilled to share this new demo by the incredible @Sebastien Baret who provided his beautiful track 'Aircraft' as an official demo for The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template.

Percussion is all CinePerc. Harp is BBCSO Core Harp. Everything else is Cinematic Studio Series, through the Hollywood Scoring Stages process inside the template.



Thanks for listening. I'm excited to hear what you think of it!
Oliver


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 10, 2022)

@Kaih @axb312 @NathanTiemeyer - Just tagging those of you who specifically asked for more user demos. Please check out the above!


----------



## rudi (Nov 10, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> I'm thrilled to share this new demo by the incredible @Sebastien Baret who provided his beautiful track 'Aircraft' as an official demo for The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template.
> 
> Percussion is all CinePerc. Harp is BBCSO Core Harp. Everything else is Cinematic Studio Series, through the Hollywood Scoring Stages process inside the template.
> 
> ...



A great demo - I love the sense of space and clarity. It truly feels cinematic: you can hear each instrument, sense their position in the room, their reflections, and above all the entire orchestra feels integrated and cohesive. The composition itself is very nice too, great dynamics and orchestration. Thank you for sharing and looking forward to the Cubase/Studio One and maybe even the REAPER version in time. My only criticism is the tone of the piano - I've never liked the Cinematic Studio Piano but it's a very personal opinion and nothing to do with the composition or virtual stage.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 11, 2022)

rudi said:


> A great demo - I love the sense of space and clarity. It truly feels cinematic: you can hear each insturment, sense their position in the room, their reflections, and above all the enitre orchestra feels integrated and cohesive. The composition itself is very nice too, great dynamics and orchestration. Thank you for sharing and looking forward to the Cubase/Studio One and maybe even the REAPER version in time. My only criticism is the tone of the piano - I've never liked the Cinematic Studio Piano but it's a very personal opinion and nothing to do with the composition or virtual stage.


That’s so lovely to hear! I totally agree about that sense of 3D space. The goal was to feel like I’m standing there on a large recording stage, but retain all the clarity and bite. Good news for yourself and @muziksculp - looks like Studio One will be second past the post!


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 11, 2022)

I like the composition but am not a fan of the sound of the brass, especially the trumpets. I'm not sure if that's inherent in CSB or the template processing though.


----------



## rudi (Nov 11, 2022)

Are you referring to the trumpet shorts a 1:41? They sound a bit too bright and dry, perhaps some top off and extra reverb might help? I don't have CSB yet so I don't know what they sound like at different dynamics or range.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 11, 2022)

The example does sound very bright to my ears too.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 11, 2022)

rudi said:


> Are you referring to the trumpet shorts a 1:41? They sound a bit too bright and dry, perhaps some top off and extra reverb might help? I don't have CSB yet so I don't know what they sound like at different dynamics or range.


Yes. They do not sound natural to me.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 11, 2022)

I bought the template, and created a short piece with it. I also copied the midi tracks into a separate project with CSS purely out-of-the-box, so you can compare the two directly. For both, I'm using CSS version 1.7.0.

I'm using CSS, CSB, CSW, CSP, and CSSS. No percussion.

File 1: CSS completely out-of-the-box, non-template, no extra processing.
File 2: CSS Cinematic Template with all its processing, including its Gullfoss setting.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 11, 2022)

Not loving how the brass sounds yea...


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 12, 2022)

Any ETA on when the template will update for the latest CSS 1.7.1 update, @Go To 11 ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 13, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Any ETA on when the template will update for the latest CSS 1.7.1 update, @Go To 11 ?


I’ll upload new versions today. It would be as simple as dragging the new CSS patches over the old ones in Kontakt, as at least for the strings they load with the mix mics as default. If you wanna go for it in the meantime, that’s all you need to do!


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 16, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Great to hear your thoughts. I think you’ll love the bussing. It’s incredibly transparent. I have outlined it in a walkthrough video, coming soon. I’ll drop you a line here when the walkthrough video is out. Thanks!


Is video available as yet


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 16, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Is video available as yet


Hey Phillip, not yet I'm afraid. I'm actually working on an update to the template based on the first two weeks of feedback. Once v2 is out I'll create a new walkthrough. I have one for current users, but it'll be defunct with v2 for the public, so I'm holding off for now until I can re-do it and share it with the latest sounds. More soon! Thanks.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 16, 2022)

Just for info
I'm on studio one


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 16, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Just for info
> I'm on studio one


That’s great! Studio One templates have been now built. Just putting a new walkthrough together.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey everyone! For v2 of the template, instead of one preset mix, I'm going to create three virtual mic signals, which will make bringing up a 'close mic' for solo woodwind passages for example much, much easier. How would you label those? Current options that could mix and match are the following:

Close Tree Ambient
Close Main Spill
Close Room Tail

CTA is the Spitfire way... CMS and CRT bring specific acronyms to mind...

Let me know if you'd do it another way? Thanks!
Oliver


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 17, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey everyone! For v2 of the template, instead of one preset mix, I'm going to create three virtual mic signals, which will make bringing up a 'close mic' for solo woodwind passages for example much, much easier. How would you label those? Current options that could mix and match are the following:
> 
> Close Tree Ambient
> Close Main Spill
> ...


Close Room Ambient
or 
Close Room Distant
or
Close Room Surround


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Close Room Ambient
> or
> Close Room Distant
> or
> Close Room Surround


Nice! I could also do Close Room Far I just realised. Sounds like you're voting for Close Room as the first two anyway, which is great. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## rudi (Nov 17, 2022)

I'd vote for

Close Room Ambient

as it describes the various amounts of space/definition in the mixes.
Close, dry/minimum amount of hall/stage
Room, the sound of the hall/stage
Ambient, more distant and more diffuse


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2022)

rudi said:


> I'd vote for
> 
> Close Room Ambient
> 
> ...


Okay great. That works for me. Thanks very much both!


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi. Is template for studio one still going ahead, don't want to spend on plugins
I would otherwise not need, but will grab them now while a bit cheaper
Cheers


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 21, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Hi. Is template for studio one still going ahead, don't want to spend on plugins
> I would otherwise not need, but will grab them now while a bit cheaper
> Cheers


Absolutely! We’re just working on the v2 update. Hopefully will be able to release soon. Good idea to get Pro-Q3 and 7H this week for sure.


----------



## Kaih (Nov 23, 2022)

Where do you get 7th heaven on discount? I'll hop in on that as well.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

Kaih said:


> Where do you get 7th heaven on discount? I'll hop in on that as well.


It should go on sale tomorrow 25th November


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

@Go To 11 ,

Could you make a short video showing how best to use/load the CSO Template with Studio One Pro 6 when you have it ready. 

It's very easy to not get the proper results the template was designed to have, if something is not loaded/set correctly, i.e. making sure that the S1Pro 6 CSO Template loads with all the plugins using the proper presets made for this template, and all levels, and buses are set properly, ..etc. 

You can make the video private, so only owners of the template can see it. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Now would be a great time to pick up the required plugins to run The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template, if you're missing any of them or considering a future purchase of the template for your DAW (Studio One, Cubase, Reaper).

1. Liquidsonics' Seventh Heaven Std is 30% off during Black Friday at just $49/£41 and if you own any of their other plugins (Cinematic Rooms, Illusion, Lustrous Plates, Tai Chi, HD Cart), make sure to get your Stackable Discounts from their website to lower the price even more.

2. Fabfilter's Pro-Q3 EQ plugin is 25% off at $126.75/ £108 from their store, or you could purchase it from a reseller like Plugin Boutique, and collect points as you purchase.

3. Finally, Gullfoss, the third optional plugin for the template is 40% off at £96.

Enjoy!
Oliver

@Kaih here you go


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @Go To 11 ,
> 
> Could you make a short video showing how best to use/load the CSO Template with Studio One Pro 6 when you have it ready.
> 
> ...


Heya @muziksculp,

I will include a list of master settings for those who'd like to double check everything, but the intention is that there's no additional work from the user, and as long as they own all the libraries and plugins it should all load straight away, ready to enjoy with all settings and levels set exactly as intended.

Oliver


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Heya @muziksculp,
> 
> I will include a list of master settings for those who'd like to double check everything, but the intention is that there's no additional work from the user, and as long as they own all the libraries and plugins it should all load straight away, ready to enjoy with all settings and levels set exactly as intended.
> 
> Oliver


Thanks, that would be very good so we can double check.

I think the worst scenario is one goes ahead, and loads the CSO Template, and it doesn't sound good, or right once it is loaded.

That is what I would like to avoid. It should be more like, you load the CSO Template, and everything is setup perfectly the way it was designed, to offer that Hollywood sound /character right out of the box.

So, any thing you can provide to double check that everything is loaded properly, and will sound correct when I play any of the instruments of the CSO template is very welcome.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks, that would be very good so we can double check.
> 
> I think the worst scenario is one goes ahead, and loads the CSO Template, and it doesn't sound good, or right once it is loaded.
> 
> ...


Good idea, and no problem! Happy to include a checklist so you (and I) can be sure you're getting the sound exactly as I intended.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Good idea, and no problem! Happy to include a checklist so you (and I) can be sure you're getting the sound exactly as I intended.


Yup. That would be very appreciated. Thanks ! 

A way to check if the template is loaded properly. Kind of a double checking step, to make sure that CSO TEMPLATES sounds the way you designed it for us when it is loaded in our DAW.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

How long for Cubase?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> How long for Cubase?


Thanks for asking! Hopefully this side of Christmas. I am still looking for someone to help with the Cubase version, but will hopefully sort that early next week after the Studio One release.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Decided to grab this for Logic. As a PC owner, I very much appreciate that this is MUCH more streamlined and straightforward. Love that you are leveraging the Mix mic signal, intelligently EQ'd (without going overboard and extreme), and using clean routing that makes this very easy to import into existing templates. Also, really appreciate the in-depth walkthrough videos with you explaining what you've done (also so we can utilize a similar approach to our broader templates). And on initial use, sounds fantastic as well.

Hoping that v2 maintains the streamlined nature (without needing individual tracks for every mic signal for each instrument). Look forward to what you do with other libraries as well.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Look forward to what you do with other libraries as well.


I call it first......Synchron Stage Orchestra next in line.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Decided to grab this for Logic. As a PC owner, I very much appreciate that this is MUCH more streamlined and straightforward. Love that you are leveraging the Mix mic signal, intelligently EQ'd (without going overboard and extreme), and using clean routing that makes this very easy to import into existing templates. Also, really appreciate the in-depth walkthrough videos with you explaining what you've done (also so we can utilize a similar approach to our broader templates). And on initial use, sounds fantastic as well.
> 
> Hoping that v2 maintains the streamlined nature (without needing individual tracks for every mic signal for each instrument). Look forward to what you do with other libraries as well.


Hey, I just saw that, thank you and welcome on board! Super pleased that your first impressions of the template (and walkthroughs!) are good, that's awesome. 

Here's a screenshot of the new routing.






This v2 honestly sounds so good, and the extra control you now get from the Close, Main, Ambient signals vs. a single preset sound, is amazing. I've set them at the perfect balance so you don't have to, but the control is there if you want it. 

v2 all started because I wanted to be able to nudge up the woodwinds close mics without bringing up the entire mix of them, reverb and all and well... Here I am 7 days later. Totally worth it of course! Sometimes the hardest thing to do is to keep it simple. That's what you'll still have, but with more flexibility in v2.

Also as a bonus, you can also bring up say just the close mic on the Flute, as opposed to all woodwinds, by going into the mixer view, like this. These are set to 0dB by default for sanity, so that you never have to remember what the level was at before, and you can just alt-click to return it to 0, or automate it back to 0 if you're using automation.






Thanks again!
Oliver


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey, I just saw that, thank you and welcome on board! Super pleased that your first impressions of the template (and walkthroughs!) are good, that's awesome.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the new routing.
> 
> ...


That is starting to get complicated IMO. Hopefully you will keep v1 available. Though it seems you are consolidating to section mic busses - which is nicer than having individual mic tracks for every single individual instrument. It'd also be nice to create a video on the best approach to import this template into an existing larger template.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That is starting to get complicated IMO. Hopefully you will keep v1 available. Though it seems you are consolidating to section mic busses - which is nicer than having individual mic tracks for every single individual instrument. It'd also be nice to create a video on the best approach to import this template into an existing larger template.


Yes I considered a single set of C M A signals for the whole orchestra, but you lose the ability to fade a section’s close mics up or ambient mics down, should you choose to. Above all, v2 sounds much better than v1 doing it this way. You’re going to love it! All future DAWs will be based on this setup. 

I could also nest the mic folder for each section inside its parent folder so it’s hidden by default with the instruments. Do you think that would be cleaner? At that point when all folders are closed the template will look exactly like v1, which might suit your/others needs better it sounds like? Easy to do!

Yes I will do a video on importing into existing templates for sure. On the to do list!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Yes I considered a single set of C M A signals for the whole orchestra, but you lose the ability to fade a section’s close mics up or ambient mics down, should you choose to. Above all, v2 sounds much better than v1 doing it this way. You’re going to love it! All future DAWs will be based on this setup.
> 
> I could also nest the mic folder for each section inside its parent folder so it’s hidden by default with the instruments. Do you think that would be cleaner? At that point when all folders are closed the template will look exactly like v1, which might suit your/others needs better it sounds like? Easy to do!
> 
> Yes I will do a video on importing into existing templates for sure. On the to do list!


I see - well individual CMA signals for each individual instrument, each with their own custom Pro-Q3, is similar to the PC template. IMO it is difficult to integrate cleanly into an existing template - but perhaps you'll show a good way. If there is a way to "hide" away the extraneous tracks, I think that would be welcome. Logic now supports nested track stacks, so perhaps leveraging that will allow you to at least give the impression of a streamlined template at the top level.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I see - well individual CMA signals for each individual instrument, each with their own custom Pro-Q3, is similar to the PC template. IMO it is difficult to integrate cleanly into an existing template - but perhaps you'll show a good way. If there is a way to "hide" away the extraneous tracks, I think that would be welcome. Logic now supports nested track stacks, so perhaps leveraging that will allow you to at least give the impression of a streamlined template at the top level.


Not to compare it to PC but just to clarify, this uses no Groups or VCAs and all instruments use just one mic signal so no multi outs. It uses just two paid plugins with one optional plugin. So overall it’s incredibly transparent and lean, and with a quick walkthrough you’ll totally understand why the v2 build is so, and how the sound benefits from it now too.

Yes to nested track stacks - so handy! And as for importing, Logic’s import feature makes all this incredibly easy. It’s really a case of a few clicks and you’re done. Overall, I think you’ll be very happy with this upgrade.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Not to compare it to PC but just to clarify, this uses no Groups or VCAs and all instruments use just one mic signal so no multi outs. It uses just two paid plugins with one optional plugin. So overall it’s incredibly transparent and lean, and with a quick walkthrough you’ll totally understand why the v2 build is so, and how the sound benefits from it now too.
> 
> Yes to nested track stacks - so handy! And as for importing, Logic’s import feature makes all this incredibly easy. It’s really a case of a few clicks and you’re done. Overall, I think you’ll be very happy with this upgrade.


Ok - you have me optimistic  When do you think it'll be released?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ok - you have me optimistic  When do you think it'll be released?


Early next week! Need to make new walkthroughs and get it all uploaded and then I’ll drop you all a line.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2022)

Showcasing the newly updated soundstage of The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template v2, compared to the libraries' out of the box mix.

v2 soaring into release very soon, with Studio One templates and Cubase to follow. 

Give your music the Hollywood sound.


----------



## rudi (Nov 25, 2022)

@Go To 11 I noticed the BF sale on your site ends in a couple of days.
I just wanted to confirm that the intro price will be available when the Studio One / Cubase template(s) becomes available


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2022)

rudi said:


> @Go To 11 I noticed the BF sale on your site ends in a couple of days.
> I just wanted to confirm that the intro price will be available when the Studio One / Cubase template(s) becomes available


Yes for sure! Each DAW will have its own 2 week intro sale.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 25, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Showcasing the newly updated soundstage of The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template v2, compared to the libraries' out of the box mix.
> 
> v2 soaring into release very soon, with Studio One templates and Cubase to follow.
> 
> Give your music the Hollywood sound.



Nice piece. The first part has just a hint of JRPG music in it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Showcasing the newly updated soundstage of The Cinematic Studio Orchestra template v2, compared to the libraries' out of the box mix.
> 
> v2 soaring into release very soon, with Studio One templates and Cubase to follow.
> 
> Give your music the Hollywood sound.



Very nice new demo showing the way CSO sounds in action. The template version sounds much lusher, and polished. Thanks for sharing. 

Looking forward to the S1Pro version release.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2022)

User Demos pls.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 26, 2022)

Hey Oliver 
Thinking about getting gulfoss.. 
Do you think it's a plugin that adds value


----------



## emasters (Nov 26, 2022)

How goes the K7 version with Logic? Clearly a lot on your plate, so ok waiting until it's ready. Just curious where it fits in terms of time-frame/priority.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 26, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Hey Oliver
> Thinking about getting gulfoss..
> Do you think it's a plugin that adds value


If you have a busy arrangement, definitely. It dynamically scoops out a bunch of the mud that builds up, apparently changing itself 300 times a second to do this. For that reason, no other static or even dynamic EQ can match what Gullfoss does.

For gentle to middle level arrangements in terms of busyness, I'd say you could not use it. So it sort of depends on what type of music you make to an extent. But it's an investment I think you'll get a lot of use out of, not just for this template but for all your composing work going forward.

Gullfoss also offers a demo, so you can try it out yourself on something you've written and see if you think it's worth it, which is super handy.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 26, 2022)

emasters said:


> How goes the K7 version with Logic? Clearly a lot on your plate, so ok waiting until it's ready. Just curious where it fits in terms of time-frame/priority.


Good question. v2 will release early next week on Logic, and then I'll get to K7 for Logic whilst the templates for Studio One and Cubase are being worked on. So hopefully by the end of next week. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 26, 2022)

@Go To 11 Will you be sharing some info on how the reverbs are set up for those that purchase the template?

I don't own Seventh Heaven. 

Also, any update on the Reaper template?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 27, 2022)

axb312 said:


> @Go To 11 Will you be sharing some info on how the reverbs are set up for those that purchase the template?
> 
> I don't own Seventh Heaven.
> 
> Also, any update on the Reaper template?


Ah you would need at least Seventh Heaven Std and Pro-Q3 to run the template. Both on sale at the moment! No exact date for Reaper right now, but I’ll get onto it after the Studio One and Cubase templates have launched, so it’s next in line.

Also you were asking for user demos above. The track “Aircraft” that I just shared to showcase v2 is a user demo by Sebastien Baret. Hope to have more demos soon.

Finally yes, there’s a full video walkthrough of the setup in your user area.


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 1, 2022)

The template v2 update for Logic Pro is now live in your user area for anyone up and noodling. This marks a major new overhaul, with routing that gives you full control over Close, Main and Ambient signals; and an overall refined sound quality.

Enjoy the download and I'm looking forward to your feedback! I'll do an official email tomorrow morning too.

Oliver


----------



## Gingerbread (Dec 1, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> The template v2 update for Logic Pro is now live in your user area for anyone up and noodling. This marks a major new overhaul, with routing that gives you full control over Close, Main and Ambient signals; and an overall refined sound quality.
> 
> Enjoy the download and I'm looking forward to your feedback! I'll do an official email tomorrow morning too.
> 
> Oliver


Cool! Are the icons all the same, or should I re-download them as well?


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 1, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Cool! Are the icons all the same, or should I re-download them as well?


Icons are unchanged. Good thought, I'll note that in the user area too.


----------



## Gingerbread (Dec 1, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> Icons are unchanged. Good thought, I'll note that in the user area too.


Ah okay, thanks for your reply.

I'm curious what other changes you made for v2, aside from the routing. Were there additional sonic or balancing changes?


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 2, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Ah okay, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm curious what other changes you made for v2, aside from the routing. Were there additional sonic or balancing changes?


Yes definitely. The brass section has had the most noticeable overhaul with new EQs for all the instruments that have further smoothed out their sound. 

Additionally with the new routing, because the instruments are split into three signals now of Close, Main and Ambient, rather than a single preset sound, v2 has more detail and yet also sounds richer and deeper than before. 

It’s the sound I always wanted from the Cinematic Studio Series. Tight and focused, but also symphonic in depth and with a new room tone that matches Abbey Road or Teldex quite closely. 

Cinematic Symphony Series….?


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Dec 10, 2022)

Any update


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 10, 2022)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Any update


Hey Phillip. The Studio One versions are very close, I just received an update. Not long until the release. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 17, 2022)

I like the simplicity and sound of this project. Waiting for S1 template. @Go To 11 I haven't been following the thread into details, so sorry of this was asked before:
-is the template specifically designed to work with the "mix" mics? coz I usually like the intimacy I get from using the close mics only and let the reverb/tail plugins do the rest, which lacks some spaciousness which I hope this template should compensate anyway?
-will there be other sonic profiles considered in the future? maybe geared towards a more clean & polished drier/studio sound (for pop maybe)? coz I find the CSSeries have the potential for doing this very well but the dull roomy sound always stand in the way


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 18, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> I like the simplicity and sound of this project. Waiting for S1 template. @Go To 11 I haven't been following the thread into details, so sorry of this was asked before:
> -is the template specifically designed to work with the "mix" mics? coz I usually like the intimacy I get from using the close mics only and let the reverb/tail plugins do the rest, which lacks some spaciousness which I hope this template should compensate anyway?
> -will there be other sonic profiles considered in the future? maybe geared towards a more clean & polished drier/studio sound (for pop maybe)? coz I find the CSSeries have the potential for doing this very well but the dull roomy sound always stand in the way


Thanks for the message! Happy to answer:

- The template in all cases uses one mic position per instrument; in most cases yes this is the Mix mic but some instances of brass sounded better with the Main position. The goal of the template is to take the studio sound and turn into into something more symphonic and akin to a hollywood scoring stage like Abbey Road or Teldex. If you like the close mic sound, that's going in the opposite direction from Mix mics that this template does, so I'd listen carefully to the before/ after demos on the website to make sure you're after this sound, which is larger rather than smaller.

- There aren't plans for other sonic profiles as the goal of this Hollywood Scoring Stages series was to create a larger sound stage for these drier stage instruments, which has now been accomplished. Again if you like that drier pop/ studio/ close mic sound, this template wouldn't be the right choice as the goal is to take the sound in the opposite direction and go deeper and wider than it sounds out of the box. I'd hate for you to make a purchase and be disappointed or get the wrong end of the stick with this sound. If you're curious about a symphonic sound for these libraries though, you'll love it.

All the best,
Oliver


----------



## JOSHY. Vi (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi! I just purchased the template. Simply amazing! Great job! Well invested money. Just allow me a question: as a VEP user, I was wondering if I could put every Kontakt plugin on Vienna Ensemble Pro, and then, in Logic, the VEP plugin for receiving the audio, keeping the effects, sends and eq´s as they are, obviously. That way my computer should be less "stressed"...Would it be possible? Best regards from Spain...and please forgive my english!


----------



## Go To 11 (Jan 4, 2023)

JOSHY. Vi said:


> Hi! I just purchased the template. Simply amazing! Great job! Well invested money. Just allow me a question: as a VEP user, I was wondering if I could put every Kontakt plugin on Vienna Ensemble Pro, and then, in Logic, the VEP plugin for receiving the audio, keeping the effects, sends and eq´s as they are, obviously. That way my computer should be less "stressed"...Would it be possible? Best regards from Spain...and please forgive my english!


Thanks so much for the kind words. Glad you're liking the template so far! 

I'm not a VEP user so for now I can't confirm if that would work or not as I can't test it my end. It sounds like you're on the right track though. Perhaps you could duplicate one of the instruments and then keep one of them as is and for the second one try your idea out and if the sound matches in both instances and the audio signal is still following the same path, then it's probably working? 

If you do go with this method, note that whilst most patches use the default mix and mic positions, the Ensemble patches use different Kontakt volume levels and the Brass instruments use different mics from default so be sure to match those carefully.

Let us know how you get on?


----------

